# Vapor Barrier Over Concrete Wall With Wood Stud Facing?



## gcoleman (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello,

I'm finishing off my basement, and on the lower levels where the concrete foundation exists, I want to put wood studs against the wall to hold up the drywall.

My question is whether it would help if I put a vapor barrier between the drywall and the studs, despite not having any insulation behind it.

I am concerned I may actually create a moisture problem on the cold side of the vapor barrier when the warm air hits the barrier from the inside, causing moisture to form.

Somehow I thought by putting the vapor barrier between the drywall and the studs that it may keep moisture from the concrete from coming into the basement suite.

Regards,

Glenn


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome Glenn:
If I were to want to moisture proof the wall, I would put the polyethelyne on the concrete wall before the studs. Concrete is always a moisture problem, but you can seal the moisture in where it is anyway and protect your studs and drywall.
A sealer paint like UGL Drylok will substitute for the plastic if you would would rather brush and roll it on. Provide plenty of ventilation if you use that; it is really toxic.
Glenn


----------



## gcoleman (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Glenn,

That is a great idea -- I will put the plastic down as suggested.

Much appreciated!

Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 21, 2008)

The answers to this question, depends on your location, Canada has a stricter code issue than the US does . And with good reasons. The Canadian council issues are raised in another site, not affiliated with this one. Try www.jlconline.com and go to the forums area under building science. Check out what all us professionals are talking about regarding this issue. It is a professionals only forum, you will not be able to ask questions, but come on back to here and tell us what you found out...to help others with similar situations.
I wish it was easy, but this is my passion...educating folks on how to do it best.


----------

